# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Nimaasuss' Avatar Creation Service

## Nimaasuss

I can make avatars like the one I have. I can't make animated ones so don't ask for one. Just post for what you want. Some important things to remember are:
if you want a border or notwhat want you want for the picturewhat you want written in the box on the borderHope you are interested. If you like what I've done don't forget to rep!

NEW: I can now make avatars like this aswell. Please refer to this as *border 2* and the first one as *blizzlike* or *border 1*. Im not sure you can use avatars the size of border 2 but ill make em anyways.

----------


## DJ Zodiac

Can i have undead rouge with bloodfang, with Dj in text box, and black and green in the background ty might gotta rep ya tomm:/

----------


## Nimaasuss

Here it is. Hope you like it!

----------


## DJ Zodiac

*Dude niceness! i will gve rep tommorow, gave to many today -.- but ty so much*

----------


## Nimaasuss

> *Dude niceness! i will gve rep tommorow, gave to many today -.- but ty so much*


glad you like and thx in advance for the rep.

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Could i have one whit a Gnome in like the one in mine?
Text: Bris
Border: Blizz style
Background: Something light
Would be much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## John Krayton

I would like a pimped out Kobold Avatar, be creative ^^

----------


## Nimaasuss

> I would like a pimped out Kobold Avatar, be creative ^^


i did my best so here it is! thought firey background would be kewl.

----------


## John Krayton

Great job man!!

+reputation all the way!!

Best avatar Ive seen yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Could i have one whit a Gnome in like the one in mine?
> Text: Bris
> Border: Blizz style
> Background: Something light
> Would be much appreciated


here you go!

----------


## Lord-kapser

nice work the kobold ava is tooo nice ;D

gl whit the service


lord-kapser

----------


## Nimaasuss

> nice work the kobold ava is tooo nice ;D
> 
> gl whit the service
> 
> 
> lord-kapser


Do you want an avatar? I started this cause I as bored and wanted to play with photoshop...

----------


## arcaton

can you make a BE with Tier 6 gear as a rogue..with umm..two ashbringers with frames and with PWND in te box plz?  :Big Grin:

----------


## TwisterX

> oh and for the borders I want Blue for sasuke and Orange for Naruto.


Use edit post please. Also, nice Avatars dude!

----------


## Nimaasuss

> can you make a BE with Tier 6 gear as a rogue..with umm..two ashbringers with frames and with PWND in te box plz?


pwned wouldn't fit and it was too small showing the ashbringers so i hope this is good.

----------


## arcaton

thx dude! +rep!

EDIT: when i can..givin too much in past 24  :Frown:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Can I have A Naruto or Sasuke with a Black And Purple Backround for Sasuke and Yellow and Red for Naruto. In the Box I want "Hi"


his head was too big so i couldn't put in a background colour.






> Use edit post please. Also, nice Avatars dude!


please clarify what you want.

----------


## baconlol

can i have a BE also with T6? just not the same as the other persons..

----------


## baconlol

oh yea make it a rogue T6

----------


## Tinky

please press the "Edit" button instead of double post. Baconlol  :Smile:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> can i have a BE also with T6? just not the same as the other persons..


here you go. did my best to make it "unique"

----------


## Lord-kapser

> Do you want an avatar? I started this cause I as bored and wanted to play with photoshop...


i dont need a new one but if u get bored start suprice me whit something i dont think about  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Krayton

Nima, i'm VERY impressed with your work, can't wait to see what you have in store for others  :Smile:

----------


## Mr. Moose

i'd like the spiderpig from the simpsons name:Fury 

=)

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Nima, i'm VERY impressed with your work, can't wait to see what you have in store for others


:bowdown: BOW TO MY AVATARS :bowdown:
Glad you like my work

----------


## slipknotfan

Can u make me one that looks liked the Blizzard ones?
if so Undead rogue Tier2 ( Bloodfang )
And in the righting can it say Blizz in blue ( just like the ones from the blizzard forum )
Thanks :P

----------


## Nimaasuss

> i'd like the spiderpig from the simpsons name:Fury 
> 
> =)


couldn't find a spider piggy pic...so I improvised. Hope this is ok






> Can u make me one that looks liked the Blizzard ones?
> if so Undead rogue Tier2 ( Bloodfang )
> And in the righting can it say Blizz in blue ( just like the ones from the blizzard forum )
> Thanks :P


hope it is blizz-like enough for you!

----------


## Mr. Moose

awww i really hate to say this but i kinda hate it ;'(

But no worries!

Just make a new one using this info :Frown: i suddenly realised i dont want a pig as avatar ;o)Could you make some arthas frozen throne like avatar and this time i'd like fury inred as name ^^

Sorry about not liking the previous avatar you made but i promise i'll give you rep when you made this one =)

----------


## Nimaasuss

> awww i really hate to say this but i kinda hate it ;'(
> 
> But no worries!
> 
> Just make a new one using this infoi suddenly realised i dont want a pig as avatar ;o)Could you make some arthas frozen throne like avatar and this time i'd like fury inred as name ^^
> 
> Sorry about not liking the previous avatar you made but i promise i'll give you rep when you made this one =)


No problems! I didn't like it much either...the pig was too big anyways. I'll start as soon as I'm done watching Robot Chicken.

----------


## slipknotfan

Thanks Alot!!!!

----------


## Nimaasuss

> awww i really hate to say this but i kinda hate it ;'(
> 
> But no worries!
> 
> Just make a new one using this infoi suddenly realised i dont want a pig as avatar ;o)Could you make some arthas frozen throne like avatar and this time i'd like fury inred as name ^^
> 
> Sorry about not liking the previous avatar you made but i promise i'll give you rep when you made this one =)


Prince Arthas, The Lich King, Holder of the Frozen Throne. Hope you like it!

----------


## Oct

Can you make me an Undead priest with season2 glad's Helm with Oct as the name please? would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Mr. Moose

> Prince Arthas, The Lich King, Holder of the Frozen Throne. Hope you like it!


Yes I do.  :Wink: 

++rep.

----------


## Amicitus

I'd like to have a female undead (mage t5). some kind of dark background, blizz frame and just a A in that thing which usually shows the lvl would be such great =)

----------


## baconlol

:O ty +reppppp and sorry aboot double post =\

----------


## Tinky

I would appreciate a human female with the tier 5 helmet with a black background, and one of those blizzard tags in the corner name "Qru" cheers.

Great work btw.

----------


## alvarate

ok nice man

can i have one 
with a night elf female head with tiere 6 warrior and my name Reloadsz in it plz

fire background and i hope you cna make it moving if you can then make a gnome with 2 thunderfurys thats moves like the same avatar of ehh zhyper Thx allot m8

----------


## Amicitus

@alvarate: i think "reloadsz" is too long, it only works with 1-4 letters i think.
also he said in his first post, he's not able to make animated avatars

----------


## Nimaasuss

> @alvarate: i think "reloadsz" is too long, it only works with 1-4 letters i think.
> also he said in his first post, he's not able to make animated avatars


I know how to make them but I'm missing the programs to do so  :Frown:

----------


## alvarate

aha ok thats no problem i did copie one of his and the remake it =] its done now XD i like it so... Thx XD

----------


## Nimaasuss

> ok nice man
> 
> can i have one 
> with a night elf female head with tiere 6 warrior and my name Reloadsz in it plz
> 
> fire background and i hope you cna make it moving if you can then make a gnome with 2 thunderfurys thats moves like the same avatar of ehh zhyper Thx allot m8


Here you go!






> I'd like to have a female undead (mage t5). some kind of dark background, blizz frame and just a A in that thing which usually shows the lvl would be such great =)


here it is!






> Can you make me an Undead priest with season2 glad's Helm with Oct as the name please? would be greatly appreciated


Hope you like it!






> I would appreciate a human female with the tier 5 helmet with a black background, and one of those blizzard tags in the corner name "Qru" cheers.
> 
> Great work btw.


what tier 5 helm?

----------


## Amicitus

Great, thanks =)

----------


## Tinky

Nimaasuss sorry forgot to say Deathmantle (rogue t5)  :Smile:

----------


## krisse123

hehe, nice stuff

----------


## Volcano

Just look at mine Avatar. Nice Huh? Its Yimo's Explosion

----------


## mantorkel

I wish a gnome warrior with wrath set.. and in the circle frame thingy it will say "vik" (with borders )xD btw love ur work, keep it going

----------


## The Ronin

Text: Psy
Border: Like blizz
Background: portrait of a sexy BE  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Cool: 
thanxxx

----------


## DonRay

Can I have a BE with t6 rouge with white hears and Dark in the box pls? THX

----------


## Volcano

Text: Yimo
Border: Majestic thing.
Background: Gnome Mage with Tier 2 Helm
than-Q

----------


## mantorkel

he has vanished from earth :O

----------


## Sneaksneakstabstab

can i have one of a human rouge in t5?

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Nimaasuss sorry forgot to say Deathmantle (rogue t5)


Srry for the wait. I was out of town. Hope you like it!

----------


## Technique

Text: Tknk
Border: Blizzard
Background: Night elf male warrior , merciless gladiator and gorehowl 
please

----------


## Carriantor

I would like a blizz-like avatar

Picture link - http://imageigloo.com/images/3051b4b...04c3620_sq.jpg

Text - in the circle to say cscX in a whiteish blue color - white or dark blue would be fine also.

----------


## Tinky

> Srry for the wait. I was out of town. Hope you like it!


Nice! perfect mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonRay

> Can I have a BE with t6 rouge with white hears and Dark in the box pls? THX


Can i have that?

----------


## Equ1N0X

YOu use emulators to get the characters for avatars?
BTW. id like An Avatar With "Tink" in the bubble, and a Gnomeregan alarm-o-bot in hte picture,border is red, background are flames. hope your up to it

kindsa like one i have now. cept mine looks strange.

----------


## Dragut

Border: The Blizz Border
Picture: A picture of the pirate you become when eating a savory deviate delight: http://www.mindofneeko.com/images/Wo...705_211201.jpg (Not that picture, just an example so you know which model)
Text in the box: Drag, Dragur if possible (I misspelled my name on this forum :/ )

----------


## Oct

A UD priest in Season 2 helm would be sweet. with a border.
Name: Oct. 
hope you can make it  :Wink:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> A UD priest in Season 2 helm would be sweet. with a border.
> Name: Oct. 
> hope you can make it


whoops! did season 1. srry about that.

----------


## ~David~

i was wondering could i get yu to make me an avatar that says world of davidcraft in the world of warcraft logo? so instead of it being world
of
WarCraft 
it would be world
of
DavidCraft thanks in advance and if you cant do it its all right

----------


## Tane

may i have a Gnome rouge with tier6 andtwo asbringers pleaase

----------


## Hinata_92

Can you do banners like Lovadra's banner there and if so Can i have a pic of Orihime from Bleach or Hinata from Naruto with a purple background? and if not can i get an avatar of Orihime or Hinata...be creative  :Big Grin:  decorate it hoever you like

----------


## tonyman0000000

Could i have a human warlock avatar with Tony in the text box and a fiary background, with a blizz like border?

----------


## Gorrak

hey could you make me one with a orc wearing demon stalker (tier 4) just his head with boarder and that says Taco! in it please i will +rep =D

----------


## Nimaasuss

srry for all the wait. ive been on vacation alot and i just upgraded to vista =P and my old photoshop isnt compatible. i'm getting a new version so your avatars should be coming soon.

----------


## toobad

REQUEST

Avatar

Mandatory
Size: 80x80
Render: Tauren Male warrior wearing t6. (put some cool weps on him could ya?)
Text: Toobad!


Optional
Pattern Overlay:<You deside>
Font: <If left clear suitable font will be chosen by you>
Border: <If left clear suitable font will be chosen by you>
Colour Scheme: <If left clear colour scheme will match render>
Background: <Somthing that fits good with the warrior and it have to be cool:P>
Other: <Anything else you need to mention or I've forgot>
Thanks and + rep wean your done m8

----------


## toobad

Is it possible that u could make me an backround / server pic? if then 
size 1216x642 or smaller that is an updatate of this one ImageShack - Hosting :: skullsplitterrf7.gif rep for you wean you are done thank you  :Smile:

----------


## anmer

Human paladin Purple background,title says Bubble

----------


## mantorkel

dont forget me ;P

----------


## sara

Hello Nimaasuss I Would Like a Avatar With a Human Female Black Hair Tier 4 Not The Headguard  :Embarrassment:  And Sara In the Corner On IN that bubble you know :]  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ALso A Border and Black background

----------


## Sneaksneakstabstab

can i have one that has a rogue with t5 helm death mantle helm on bottem it will say Duecez border blue thannks

----------


## Illidan1

Hello Could i have a Arthas Blizzlike Border Arthas With out his Helm Saying Death

----------


## Nimaasuss

Please repeat your requests. The forum has gotten very cluttered as I have been not working for a while. All previous requests may be completed but i'll check newer posts first.

----------


## velocity

Could I have one of a undead rogue, In t6. Just put Vel please.

----------


## Sabelion

Can you make a human male mage with Tirisfall set (tier 5 for mages)
and in the box it says Cowl
you can chose anything else like borders and stuffs but i want Cowl a human mage with tirisfall set

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Could I have one of a undead rogue, In t6. Just put Vel please.


hope you like it!

----------


## velocity

That's awesome, Thanks heaps.

----------


## Illidan1

Coudl i have Arthas with out his helm on and liek yeah sayying well Arthas

----------


## jcako

can you make a NE druid with t6 gear plz, with Jcako in it with like fire in the background or somehting and a borede.? +rep if ya do :P

----------


## Banmaster

Could I get a Gnome War full T3 with War in the circle?

----------


## .exodus

Hey man I dunno if you're still doing it but if so:

Rogue, Undead, Tier 1 - Nightslayer
Border == True;
BG w.e you want, as long as it looks good
Words in the circle: Exodus

----------


## Volcano

"Please repeat your requests. The forum has gotten very cluttered as I have been not working for a while. All previous requests will not be completed. Sorry"

Well its Ok. I want a really nice Signature like Migraines. and Avatar shall be a Death Knight with BC Render and Purple text where it says Vist with a iceish colour

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Can you make a human male mage with Tirisfall set (tier 5 for mages)
> and in the box it says Cowl
> you can chose anything else like borders and stuffs but i want Cowl a human mage with tirisfall set


Here you go!

----------


## .exodus

Rogue, Undead, Tier 1 - Nightslayer (Just the head, not the netire body)
Border == True;
BG w.e you want, as long as it looks good
Words in the circle: .Ex


????????????????

----------


## sleepybilly

could i have

1)undead t6 head peice
2)with the from the same of the t6 helm

----------


## Rodo

Can I get a BELF Rogue in with the Ebon Mask and " II " in the little circle thing to the right.

----------


## Illidan1

--Avatar--
picture = Illidan, Head Shot, Black Temple Back Ground
text = Illidan
Txt color = Black
animated =
Background Theme / Color = Black temple

----------


## daser

i want a night elf warrior with the name daser if you can  :Big Grin: 
and a band in the up of the eyes if u can

----------

